# The Cheese Bible



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Saw this at the library and brought it home. I enjoyed it over all and learned quite a bit about many different cheeses. The encyclopedia part is well written, but not particularly complete as it focuses mostly on european cheeses. I was hoping for some insight into the Mexican and other oddball cheeses but that was not to happen. 

The recipe section was a let down in actual results in the few I tried. Mostly, though, I catalogued ideas from this section rather than actual recipes. Such as cheese crusts and pastries for containing other dishes. 

I think it's worth looking at but don't make it a high priority.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Though I like my copy of the Cheese Bible, the book I almost always turn to to learn more about cheese is Steven Jenkins' "Cheese Primer". I don't think it discusses Mexican cheeses either though. I find the book to be an invaluable resource when researching cheese. It is strictly a reference book, as it contains no recipes, but lots of information. Check it out if you have a chance. Another good cheese book is "The New American Cheese" or something like that. It is all about artisianal cheesemakers in the US, and it does contain lots of recipes.


----------

